# Media Share with a Mac



## gator1234 (Jul 21, 2007)

Will media share work with a Mac PC? I do have an LG 390 Blu-ray player and it can connect to my Mac but will Directv's media share work with a Mac?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Any DNLA-compliant server will work, but for video and for some audio formats, your server software must be able to transcode the content to a format the HRs can understand (MPEG2-TS only for video).


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

media share does work on a mac. eyeconnect is pretty popular. and twonky media server. BUT...i haven't found anything that i like as well as tversity, which is pc only. so, what i do is, i run a virtual pc on my mac. i use use parallels, but virtual box, which is free, should work just as well.

then again, i'm streaming music only. if i were streaming video as well, i might have a different opinion.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

EyeConnect works fine for me, but doesn't do transcoding, so I need to convert many video files (it will transcode MP3 to LPCM, so music isn't an issue). MediaTomb (which is free) supposedly does a good job and will transcode videos, but isn't compatible with my PPC Mac (only Intel).


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Vuze now manually trans-codes for media devices, including HRxx's. It will also stream the video as well.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

machavez00 said:


> Vuze now manually trans-codes for media devices, including HRxx's. It will also stream the video as well.


I tried it a while ago but it wouldn't work on my Mini. I recall that the problem was either that I had a PPV Mac or was still on 10.4.11 and the version that supports transcoding wasn't available to me.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

EyeConnect does work but I've had problems with the interaction of EyeConnect and my Mac's firewall ever since 10.6.1 . . . I have to manually stop and restart EyeConnect now over and over again, and then manually tell OS X to allow EyeConnect to accept connections for the Music & Photos entry to appear on my DVR menus.


----------



## ronton3 (Mar 15, 2006)

I have just got a new to me, G5 1.8, dual PPC up and running Leopard, I am having amazingly good luck with TWONKY which says it is PPC/Intel compliant and that it will run on 10.3. I have a OPPO BD-83 which recently began supporting DLNA/UpNp. It has taken some learning but I am seeing HD in a new way. I am now trying XBMC another media server and am having problems, but the interface is so great I am still trying. ron


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not using the Mac firewall, just my NAT router.

If I add any files, it is necessary to stop and restart EyeConnect.


----------



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

shmengie said:


> media share does work on a mac. eyeconnect is pretty popular. and twonky media server. BUT...i haven't found anything that i like as well as tversity, which is pc only. so, what i do is, i run a virtual pc on my mac. i use use parallels, but virtual box, which is free, should work just as well.
> 
> then again, i'm streaming music only. if i were streaming video as well, i might have a different opinion.


On virtualbox, what OS are you running?


----------



## shmengie (Apr 12, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> On virtualbox, what OS are you running?


i'm not using virtualbox, i'm on parallels. i can't see why virtualbox wouldn't work, but, i've never tried it. and xp is the os. i think i tried w7 at one point, but couldn't get it working. but, that was the release candidate. now that it's actually released, i might try again.


----------

